# Disney Fast Passes--great advice, if I do say so myself.



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2007)

I just wanted to throw a little advice at all of you who are going to Disneyworld this spring and summer.   Maybe a little late for some??? 

Disney has this great system and many are not familiar with the ins and outs.  There are times on the Fastpass.  These times are not as important as when you got it.  You can get another Fastpass before the time on your current Fastpass arrives.  *You just have to wait an hour, or two at the most, to get another Fastpass.  *  So when you know it has been two hours or less, grab another one for a different ride (or the same ride). 

Also, you don't have to use your pass during the time it says, you can use it after the time is over and done.  You have to abide by the starting time, but not the ending time.  I like using them the same day. But,  *we have used fast passes the same week*.  We do abide by the beginning time, because the person at the door will glance at the time.  Rick collects them all week, in our annual pass holder.  When the park is not busy, some of the headliners are still long waits, so he just grabs Fastpasses when we are near the rides.  It works well for us and most Disney employees do not care that the pass was dated two days ago.  

Where did I learn all this great stuff?  In a book, of course--The Unofficial Guide.  We buy it every year.  The Fastpass system is always evolving and Bob Sehlinger knows better than anyone what changes they are making to their system.  It will not be long before we can all get more than one pass at a time.  

I hope this is helpful to someone.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So when you know it has been an hour, grab another one for a different ride (or the same ride).



Not sure if you can grab a FAST PASS for the same ride.  I'm pretty sure we tried to do this for Soaring Over California (at California Adventure) and were denied another FAST PASS since we were still holding one for that ride.


----------



## JMSH (Mar 26, 2007)

Luanne said:


> Not sure if you can grab a FAST PASS for the same ride.  I'm pretty sure we tried to do this for Soaring Over California (at California Adventure) and were denied another FAST PASS since we were still holding one for that ride.



I can not believe this is true as how would they know you have a fast pass to begin with?


----------



## beanie (Mar 26, 2007)

JMSH said:


> I can not believe this is true as how would they know you have a fast pass to begin with?



their computer system will not let you get another fast pass with your ticket until I thought your first one started but if what the op says is true I will try it next thursday when in the parks with visiting friends and thanks for the tip .


----------



## calgal (Mar 26, 2007)

Are you sure it'a one hour wait before you can pull another FP? I thought it was 2 hours or the time stamp, whichever comes sooner.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2007)

JMSH said:


> I can not believe this is true as how would they know you have a fast pass to begin with?



Their computer system keeps track.  You have to input your pass into the machine.  Very smart those little machines.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2007)

calgal said:


> Are you sure it'a one hour wait before you can pull another FP? I thought it was 2 hours or the time stamp, whichever comes sooner.



Disney FASTPASS Information

 Disney's FASTPASS allows guests to make 'reservations' for a popular ride to avoid waiting in long lines. 

As you approach the attraction that uses the FASTPASS system, you will see three lines. One is the FASTPASS distribution line (where you can make your reservation), the second is the FASTPASS entrance (when you're returning to ride after making your FASTPASS reservation), and the third is the Standby entrance for guests not using FASTPASS. 

The FASTPASS distribution line features a clock showing what times the tickets are being issued for. A clock with the current time is displayed outside the FASTPASS attraction entrance. The Standby line will have the current wait time posted. 

Let's see how this all works. It's 11:00am and you want to go on Kali River Rapids but there's a 60 minutes wait posted outside the Standby line. You take a look at the FASTPASS distribution and see that passes are being issued with a return time of 1:00 - 2:00pm. You get your FASTPASS and instead of waiting on a one hour line, you have two free hours before coming back, bypassing the standby line and getting on Kali with little or no wait. 

For the attractions, the assigned time will give you a 1 hour window to return, so you don't have to run back to be there the minute it goes into effect. With the theater attractions, you'll have a FASTPASS for a specific performance. 

One thing to keep in mind, for the most part you can't get another FASTPASS until the current one is in effect. You'll see the time when you can get your next FASTPASS printed on the bottom of your pass. In other words, don't plan on going from one FASTPASS attraction to another gathering up slips. These machines are smart and won't issue another until your current pass allows it. 

Every one in your party will be expected to turn in a FASTPASS at the attraction. And please don't return before your scheduled time because you will not be allowed to enter. There's nothing like weaving through a crowd of guests who are blocking the FASTPASS entrance because they're too early. Another no-no is trying to use a FASTPASS that wasn't issued that day. Don't bother, they can't accept it. Jumping off the standby line into the FASTPASS line isn't cool. There will be a Cast Member waiting for you to turn in your non-existent pass who will send you right back to where the Standby line begins. 

FASTPASS is available to everyone and works with all admission media. There's no charge for using it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 26, 2007)

calgal said:


> Are you sure it'a one hour wait before you can pull another FP? I thought it was 2 hours or the time stamp, whichever comes sooner.




I will check the book again and make sure.  You may be right.  

This came up here at home because one of the firefighters Rick works with is taking his son to Disney next week while his wife is at a seminar at the conference center.  Rick gave him all this advice because we use the system to our advantage whenever possible  The book is worth its weight in gold, truly.  I will get back with the right answer.  

Okay, I called Rick at the firehouse and also looked in the book.  Look at the bottom of the ticket, not the time you are good to go for the ride.  There is a time printed on the bottom that says when you can get another Fastpass.  This time is two hours or less.  Twilight Zone: Tower of Terror is one hour.  So if you get a Fastpass at noon that has a start time of 6:00, you can get another pass in the interim and do not have to wait. 

This system changes constantly, always for the better.  We loved the system right away for getting passes to Space Mountain for Rick and the kids, but now it has just gotten better.  We can get more passes and they are not sticklers about the dates and you don't have to return in that timeslot.  I wouldn't even have mentioned it, but if you are going to be using Fastpass, at least you can get more value by grabbing them as soon as your window of time is ready for it.  

When we were there in January with low crowds, our times said one hour for most of the rides.


----------



## elaine (Mar 26, 2007)

*thanks for the info--we once didn't get a fastpass b/c it said 6 PM and it was 12*

we didn't know you could get another one in 1-2 hours---we thought we were "timed out" from noon until after 6 PM, so we didn't get one (for Soarin) last Easter week--I'll know better for next week--thanks, Elaine


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 26, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It will not be long before we can all get more than one pass at a time.



I think it won't be long before the whole fast-pass plan crashes and burns.  Last time I was at Disney there were lines where there were as many people in the fast-pass lane as there were in the standby lane.  The cast member running the ride couldn't hold off the stanby line indefinitely, so they were alternating an equal number of people from each line just to keep things moving.  There was no advantage to having a fast-pass ticket, even more of a disadvantage because you had to visit the ride twice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Our experience in January of 2006, early May, September and January of 2007 were not the same that you had.  Crowds are light and lines were not very long and Fastpass got us onto rides very quickly.  

I would never get a Fastpass for a show because most shows have large auditoriums and I can wait through one show, if I need, to get in.  But we don't usually have to worry about it.  Off-season is so much better.

There were some problems with the Pooh ride and Peter Pan and the Fastpasses.  The lines do get slowed down by people and their Fastpasses.  

We haven't seen Monsters, Inc.  Has anyone seen it?  How is it?  

I love killing time on the Peoplemover, now called Tomorrowland Transit Authority.  I have been known to doze off for a while.  

Be sure to see Carousel of Progress, it is on the chopping block, according to some of the employees who work there.  I guess most people skip it.  I find it quite fun and there are occasionally changes to the last scene. It is a big piece of history, not to be missed.  It is also a nice respite during a long, hot day.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We haven't seen Monsters, Inc.  Has anyone seen it?  How is it?



It was cute, but not very exciting. A good place to sit down for a few minutes in the AC if you need a break.

Even my 8yo, who is a huge monster's fan, wasn't real impressed.

Sheila


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 27, 2007)

Another couple strategies...

At Disneyland & California Adventure we will get a fast pass and then get in the standard line, wait and ride it.  Often by the time you completed the first time on the ride, the fast pass time has come and you can simply enter the fast pass lane, and get on it again within minutes of exiting!

One other strategy is to go as a single rider.  Many of the "adventure" rides have single rider passes that you can request from a cast member at the entrance to the line.  If they are operating single riders, you take your pass and get wisked into a lane which bypasses the standard line and puts you at or near the front of the line. 

My oldest was a ride operator at California Adventure (D-land) for a couple of summers and taught us this.  We all had annual passes for a couple of years and would go for a few hours until we were hungry or tired and then leave.  It puts a completely different feel on your stay when you don't have to cram your monies worth into one single long day.


----------



## barndweller (Mar 27, 2007)

> Be sure to see Carousel of Progress, it is on the chopping block,



We went to this when it first came to Disneyland. It was sooo impressive back then. Then it morphed into that music thing, sort of a Revolving Song of the South. Ummmm....oh yeah, America Sings. Still fun. Now I'm not sure what's inside that building.

So on our trip to WDW in Jan last year (first time since 1987) we HAD to do 
C of P. For old times sake. So another classic bites the dust. Disney will probably put another souvenier store in there.


----------



## magiroux (Mar 27, 2007)

Love FastPass!! 

Our last 2 trips to WDW were during Easter & Christmas Vacation. Getting to the parks 30 minutes before official opening and using FP has now made visiting WDW during these CRAZY holiday times bearable. There are some times when the FP line _does_ get backed up, but it is usually due to the ride having difficulties or breaking down altogther (as happens with Soarin and SM frequently) or it is a back up that is just a fluke and clears up almost immediately. 

You can get your _next_ FP 5 minutes after the "ride time" printed on your first FP _or _ two hours after you pulled the first FP, which ever comes first.

EX: I pull a FP for Soarin at 8am when I entered the park. The return time is 8:45 AM. I can pull my next FP for ANY ride at 8:50AM

Another EX: It much later in the day so the FP return times are pushed out later and later into the day - especially for the most popular rides...I pull a FP for Soaring at 1PM, and I now have a return of 5:30. I will not be able to pull another FP for any ride until 3PM

Also, at the bottom of each FP it states the time when you are able to pull another FP.


----------



## Spence (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Disney Fast Passes--great advice, if I do say so myself.


I know a great ortho guy if you need one!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Spence said:


> I know a great ortho guy if you need one!



What?  I guess I don't get it.


----------



## Transit (Mar 27, 2007)

Fastpass at Universal works better.They shut it down when there is too many people in the park so the lines for the fast pass go quickly.You can buy a fastpass outright and not play with the machines.Stay on Universal property get a fastpass.My main problem with Disney is you can still wait 45-60 minutes online with a "fastpass" although this may save you from the 120 minute wait.Another problem is When I went Off season they didn't offer a fast pass at Disney they covered up the machines and also had less employees running the rides causing longwaits.O.K. there are times and rides where it works like it should But still I don't like running around sticking tickets in the machines.*They should sell them outright or give them to those staying on property *I like going to Disney But there is no magic in the  "FASTPASS ".


----------



## PA- (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...
> There were some problems with the Pooh ride and Peter Pan and the Fastpasses.  The lines do get slowed down by people and their Fastpasses.
> 
> ...



The "Pooh" Ride???  Peter Pan????  How old did you say you and Rick are?  For cryin' out loud, Cindy, at least rent a kid to take with you on those rides.  Better yet, I'll give you one of mine.   Oops, never mind, they won't do the Pan or Pooh rides anymore, I'll have to rent you one of my great nephews or something.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

We do love those rides!  You know us and know we are just kids at heart.   Rick rides the roller coasters, but I don't ride those crazy things.  

Baby Evelyn, our new little granddaughter, is still only six weeks old!  She is not ready for the rides quite yet, so maybe we do need to borrow a kid for a while.


----------



## PA- (Mar 27, 2007)

Transit said:


> Fastpass at Universal works better.They shut it down when there is too many people in the park so the lines for the fast pass go quickly.You can buy a fastpass outright and not play with the machines.Stay on Universal property get a fastpass.My main problem with Disney is you can still wait 45-60 minutes online with a "fastpass" although this may save you from the 120 minute wait.Another problem is When I went Off season they didn't offer a fast pass at Disney they covered up the machines and also had less employees running the rides causing longwaits.O.K. there are times and rides where it works like it should But still I don't like running around sticking tickets in the machines.*They should sell them outright or give them to those staying on property *I like going to Disney But there is no magic in the  "FASTPASS ".




Hi Transit,

Different opinions make the world interesting, don't you think?  I've been to universal once and after paying $75 admission (2 years ago), they wanted another $35 or so plus tax for fastpass, which Disney gives free.  Needless to say, I was not amused.  Of course fastpass works better if you charge big bucks, as fewer people use it.  A 1 day admission of more than $110 per person (including fastpass) is not something I'll ever do again.  They got me once, they won't get any more money from me.


----------



## PA- (Mar 27, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We do love those rides!  You know us and know we are just kids at heart.   Rick rides the roller coasters, but I don't ride those crazy things.
> 
> Baby Evelyn, our new little granddaughter, is still only six weeks old!  She is not ready for the rides quite yet, so maybe we do need to borrow a kid for a while.




We should get a pic of Rick riding the pooh ride to pass around the firehouse.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, the guys would love that.


----------



## Transit (Mar 27, 2007)

PA- Don't mind my pre -spring break Disney rant my family convinced me to go at one of the worst times of the year I'm getting mentaly preparered for the madness of Orlando Easter week....Of course I'll play the fast pass game as best I can.


----------



## PA- (Mar 27, 2007)

Transit said:


> PA- Don't mind my pre -spring break Disney rant my family convinced me to go at one of the worst times of the year I'm getting mentaly preparered for the madness of Orlando Easter week....Of course I'll play the fast pass game as best I can.




I'm surprised that's one of the worst times of the year.  My kids don't get off school for Easter week, so I've never been to Disney.  I know Mexicans generally gets 2 weeks holiday around Easter, so I bet a lot of them go to ORlando.  Tons of them come to San ANtonio (Where I live) to shop.


----------



## Transit (Mar 27, 2007)

Its the second busiest time of the year behind X-Mas


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2007)

We go to Universal for one day and hit everything in both parks during that single day.  I see no need to pay to buy "Express Yourself."  The great thing about having kids that are grown is going in off-season.  :whoopie: 

Their hotel prices are too high as well.  I love timeshare!


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 28, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We do love those rides!  You know us and know we are just kids at heart.



I like the Pooh ride and Peter Pan also. I rode the rides in Fantasyland even before we had kids. It's a Small World is my favorite. I couldn't believe it last week when the ride operator offered DS8 a second ride and he declined. I was SO ready to go around again.

Sheila


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Before using your FASTPASS be sure to check the regular line.  Once I waited in the  fastpass line for 10 min. only to find out that absolutely one was waiting in the regular.

But the fastpass system can really work for you.  We bypassed an obsene line for space mountain and splash mountain using fastpass.


----------



## Jollyhols (Mar 28, 2007)

We were at AK, MK and Epcot week before last and the lines were long even in FastPass return (sometimes).  People were laughing and calling it SlowPass.
At least everyone was in good humour.

I have heard that Peter Pan's Flight of Fantasy is a good ride but my partner won't go on with me because we have no children to take with us!
Perhaps Disney should operate a Rent-A-Child (an animatronic one perhaps) for people like us!


----------



## Detailor (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Spence  
I know a great ortho guy if you need one! 

What? I guess I don't get it.


Cindy,
I think that Spence meant that you might hurt yourself by excessively patting yourself on the back.  Thus the need for an orthopedic surgeon.
Oh, well.
This is a good post and nice advice on fastpass.

Dick Taylor


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 28, 2007)

PA- said:


> I'm surprised that's one of the worst times of the year.  My kids don't get off school for Easter week, so I've never been to Disney.  I know Mexicans generally gets 2 weeks holiday around Easter, so I bet a lot of them go to ORlando.  Tons of them come to San ANtonio (Where I live) to shop.



Easter is the second busiest time of the year. Christmas to New Years week is the absolute busiest. Parks actually reach capacity several times during the week and have to close. Fourth of July week is the third busiest week.

The least crowded time of year is September and January (after the first couple of days in January, when the NYE crowd filters home).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2007)

Detailor said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Spence
> I know a great ortho guy if you need one!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation.  I really didn't get it.  Yes, Spence gets his jabs in.  He has a problem with me, specifically.  I should just ignore him, as my mother taught me in 1960, when I started kindergarten.   

I just wanted to share what we discovered on Fastpass.  It is a great way to help get some value out of a Disney pass, especially when the parks are so crowded.  

Benjamin Franklin wrote an excellent essay on humility that is a great read and very funny.  I should get it out of the basement and read it again.  

Also the great country song:  
♪♪♪ "Oh, Lord it's hard to be humble, when you know you're a h--- of a man. ♪♪♪


----------



## hoosiermarty (Mar 30, 2007)

I am against the fast pass system.   There are only so many seats on a ride. So, why do I have to stand in line longer then someone else.  We all paid for the same ticket and all things should be equal.   The man on the Soar ride said there was a fight one time between the lines.  I just think all people should be treated the same.  I have to wait even longer due to the pass people.  Just my opinion.


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 30, 2007)

I disagree. I think the fastpasses eliminate a lot of standing in line. Every guest has the option to choose the rides that are most interesting to them, go for a fastpass, and then move on to something else until their fast pass time comes up. I remember the pre-fastpass days very well. It's definitely better now.

Sheila


----------



## Carl D (Mar 30, 2007)

hoosiermarty said:


> I am against the fast pass system.   There are only so many seats on a ride. So, why do I have to stand in line longer then someone else.  We all paid for the same ticket and all things should be equal.   The man on the Soar ride said there was a fight one time between the lines.  I just think all people should be treated the same.  I have to wait even longer due to the pass people.  Just my opinion.


Everyone IS equal. Everyone has the same opportunity to get the same number of fast passes.
Unlike the theme park down the road, Disney does not charge for this feature, nor do they require you to stay in their hotel. -- Everyone is equal.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 30, 2007)

Carl D said:


> Everyone IS equal. Everyone has the same opportunity to get the same number of fast passes.
> Unlike the theme park down the road, Disney does not charge for this feature, nor do they require you to stay in their hotel. -- Everyone is equal.



This is very true


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2007)

We love the system and it works great.  Knowing how to play it is way to feel better than equal.


----------



## LGinPA (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi!
This is a little off-topic.  But since it helped us tremendously on our visit to WDW, I thought I'd mention it. 

When we toured WDW in the middle of July, we followed the *touring plans *in the back of the *Unofficial Guide to WDW *to the letter.  We only had to use a fast pass once in the week because one attraction was temporarity shut down at the time alloted to ride it.  And we never waited longer than 15 minutes for any attraction all week!  We found the book and their guiding routes totally awesome, and fun.  

We were with our 2 teens and 1 'tween', and were all able to use the same guiding route.  However the book has several plans for different ages for each park.  They even have plans for Universal Studio.  

If you've never heard of the book, and are planning a trip to WDW, I think The Unofficial Guide book is very worth while, even if you only use it for the routing plans alone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2007)

You don't even need to buy the book.  You can go to www.touringplans.com and join for a very low fee.  The touring plans are there, ready to print yourself.  I would never lug the book around the park and would copy the plans anyway.  

We found very long lines in the off-season for some rides in October.  Pirates' recent refurb, with Captain Jack Sparrow added, caused an otherwise no-line attraction to be lined up way outside the entryway.  We were shocked because we had not seen lines like that since we went our first time in 1991.  At least the line moves fast.


----------

